# Advice on my website



## uncommonskills (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I would like a critique of my website. I realize that some of the links are dead or empty and I am working on fixing that. Other than that, is the website easy to use, can you find what you want, and are there any suggestions for how I could do things differently. Any advice you all could offer would be greatly appreciated.

John


----------



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

hee hee hee, perhaps you could give us your web-site address......I think it might help - LOL


----------



## uncommonskills (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, I suppose that would help.

www.uncommonskills.com


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I like it much better than the piece of junk my daughter is using. It is very easy to navigate which is important. We've had nothing but problems and now it's a Frankenstein of two different sitebuilders put together. We are looking for a new host, do you have a link to the place you got your site from? Thanks,

Nomad


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

Need to put it in your signature and start selling, it looks great to me.

Might add some detail to the opening page to catch the eye, something so people will know right away what your subject matter is. Maybe just a corn field or cows or...


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks for the information. Your site looks ready to publish, if all the links are ready to go. Does it have a feature where you can hide those links that aren't ready until they are finished?

Nomad


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I wouldn't feel comfortable buying from the site. 


The text under Reasons to Shop from Us doesn't support header.
Too much text on home page and the text is all the same.
Can't tell if something is in stock so your shipping policy makes me uncomfortable.
Would not buy from a web site that only offers store credit for returns.

I make a lot of purchases online, but only from sites that I believe are secure, reliable, trustworthy, and will protect my information. I am leery of web sites created from templates because it indicates to me that the web site is being created on a shoe string budget and most likely doesn't have adequate security features in place.


----------



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

I think you did a Fantastic job....looks Great! I agree with seagullplayer that something eye catching might help on the opening page. I personally don't mind if Templates are used...but I'm a newbie & can't tell anyway...wouldn't alter my opinion of the site.
I was directed quickly thru the options & thought it was good that all the policies were spelled out for customers.
Give yourself a Big "Pat on the back" for a job well done!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I googled a couple of random blurbs and see they were taken directly from book jackets or other websites. A personal blurb would be much better.

I cannot tell from your site if you personally own these books or if you are selling as an Amazon (or other bookseller) associate. Either way I see nothing on your site that convinces me why I would do better to buy from you (they have free shipping on most books at $25).

Are these books new or used? I cannot find the information on your site.

The link to your blog is not active - I visited it anyway and it is much more compelling that your website. I suggest adding the website books to the blog, or incorporating some of the blog content into your website. Would be nice if the templates for each were similar too.

Also agree with MoonRiver's points.

I don't mean this to sound negative, I hope it helps you. I have a couple of successful websites and would have loved to have someone tell me this stuff 14 years ago instead of having to find it out as I went.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

The copyright info says "2007" so you might want to change that to be current. Good luck.

Peg


----------

